# blade repair



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

There is a dime size hole in the corner of my plow blade and i was wondering what i could do, if anything, to repair it. Just a short term repai to last to the end of the winter. I was thinkinking of getting the plow sand blasted+primed and then using some Bondo on the blade? Anyways i thought i would ask the experienced. Thanks and merry christmas!!!


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Bondo would break right off, get some sheet metal and have it welded on.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

If it is only a dime size hole I would just fill it with welding bead, and grind it smooth.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Find someone with a MIG welder and have filled in, grinded "true" then paint. Patches over steel may not hold.


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

if it were mine, i'd leave it alone until ur ready to blast it...not like it will affect your performance


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I have several sheets of 3/8 inch thick poly that Id be willing to part with, pm me if your interested....Rob


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

rob i cant pm yet but i can email u or u can email me. How much do u want for the ply? and will it attach to my steel blade? [email protected]


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Mig weld that pin hole and grind it is the best way IMO.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd leav it until spring then fix it. I have a tear in mine too. No effect on plowing.

A quick repair is back it with some sheet steel then weld in the hole- this will weld the backing steel to it.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Hang on until spring!!!!!!!!!*

:waving: justme, don't spend a ton of money on a simple repair. Wait til spring and either mig weld it and grind it smooth or have a small patch welded on. It has no effect right now on your plowing. I have spots on my plow that need help as well but, I'm waiting til spring to tear it down and get it like spanky new! Go make the money payup to pay for the repairs. unless you do your own?

PaleRider


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

i probably have some sheet metal we could weld in there for you if you need something like that. let me know


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

lorentz thanks for the offer. I just got a poly shield from a mail supplier the other day and im goingto try that for the winter, but i would like to try some sheet metal repair in the spring. i dont have access to a welder so if u could help out that would be awsome!! Anyways, i will let you know how things go. If you need any help with anything let me know. I deff. dont have a full route yet. Thanks.

Austin


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

just look me up when you're ready


----------

